
Show HN: KosmiPoker – Private Poker Rooms with Webcam Communication Using WebRTC - hauxir
https://poker.kosmi.io/?ref=showhn
======
hauxir
Part of a larger project I posted here a few months ago:
[https://kosmi.io](https://kosmi.io)

Been working on this in my spare time for over 2 years!

